# First Time Poster



## Bun (Mar 10, 2005)

I've been sitting here wondering what to write or how to start it. I've looked at this site over a few months and can see the support that it has given to so many - I'm in a little need of support myself. Just had second IUI - first resulted in an ectopic - waiting to test on the 19th and am slowly going nuts with the waiting. So hello everyone, glad I've joined.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey bun

firstly welcoem to FF.

good luck with your iui cycle-im currently on stimms for my first iui cycle!

you can join in and post with the iui girls and also there is the 2ww thread for support!

good luck and fingers crossed for a bfp 

Love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Bun (Mar 10, 2005)

Mez

Thanks for making me welcome - once I figure out how to post with the IUI girls I will!

All the best with your stims for your first cycle - I really hope it works for you.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey hun

this is the link for the iui girls-they have differant topics going-
they ar eon part 62 of nattering!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

also you have the 2ww(2 week wait) thread-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

to post you do the same as in here! they are all very nice ladies!
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Bun

Welcome to Fertility friends

You have come to the right place for support honey

Wishing u well for ur 2ww

Wishing u a 

Lots of love and good wishes  

Emilyxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Bun   
welcome to ff, and wishing you all the luck in the world for the 19th  
Dydie


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

HELLO BUN
Lots of luck and love with the 19th .....


----------



## Bun (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your support and kind words - really helps!


----------



## phoebe bouffet (Mar 6, 2005)

HI BUN 

KEEP YOUR CHIN UP !  WISHING YOU  LUCK FOR THE NINETEENTH . 

I AM NEW TO THIS SITE TOO AND AM FINDING IT INVALUABLE FOR THE SUPPORT WE ALL NEED . 

BEST  WISHES 

PHOEBE B X


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Bun ,
Welcome on board , wishing you     for the 19th ,
freespirit x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome Bun

loads of     for the 19th

massives of positive thoughts coming your way


love
suzie ak olive x


----------

